# Guadalajara´s Trails



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my saturday´s ride. 
There is El bosque de la primavera, is a place that have many, very different trails (climbing,technical, flat, mountain, forest, etc.) in the same place.
Ít´s close to the metropolitan area (Guadalajara-Zapopan) 10 minutes from de periferico.
Today, I went to the La mosca and toboganes, there is a 2 hours trail, it is techical and fun.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*More pictures*

Sorry, no raiding bike people on the pictures. because it's difficult to take pictures by yourself raiding the bike. I was alone.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi! welcome to the forum its good to see where other people ride and that place sure looks like fun. 

on a side note: not trying to be an ******* but, its riding, not raiding... "raiding" is what a pirate does. LOL  

anyways keep cheking this back... and keep them pictures coming.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

that tunnel thingy looks creepy


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Man... those are some sweet trails fo' sho'!!! :thumbsup: 

Great post... And that's a real man's bike :thumbsup: 

Again... Great post... Keep them coming.

Guys, seems like we have another destination for a gathering!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*La Primavera.*



DrF035 said:


> Sorry, no raiding bike people on the pictures. because it's difficult to take pictures by yourself raiding the bike. I was alone.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Very nice place for biking, running , trekking etc.

I was there 3 years ago with my friend Rodrigo from Maisterwerk (testing the beatiful Votec and Ghost bikes )and other biker (I don´t remember his name) but .... , 
I remember that this guy hit the floor and his Magura brake lever R.I.P. and he said ,

" I was a few weeks ago in the Trans Alps Competition for various days and some hundred of kilometers in Europe without trouble , but today in a local ride I broke ....."

That´s the way of mountain biking.

the last rider.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Very niiiice! Thanks for posting.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Mosca-Toboganes, an archetypical XC trail. It has everything you could ask for (roots, ruts, logs, rock gardens, tough climbs, fast descents... even small jumps). A favorite among MTBikers here in Guadalajara. Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks DrF035 for posting, very nice pictures, I have to add Guadalajara to my list.


----------

